# Hitching Truck To Trailer



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I need to learn how to be able to back our truck up to the trailer so I can take it out for 'girls only' outings. I'm certain there are other Outback females out there that can do it with ease and I want to become one of them. I've seen different gadgets like the balls on sticks advertised on the internet. My sig other does it with no hesitation. Tells me I just need to practice. Any advice or recommendations for me would greatly be appreciated.
Thanks Vil


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Lots of nice back up cameras out there if you have some funny money to spend.Practice makes perfect though.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

you know you just reminded me that I have one I can use.

quote name='Tourdfox' date='11 January 2014 - 02:09 AM' timestamp='1389424180' post='482882']
Lots of nice back up cameras out there if you have some funny money to spend.Practice makes perfect though.
[/quote]


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Backup camera works great. Don't be afraid to stop, get out, and look. Patience is a must atleast initially. After a few attempts, you too will be a pro.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to use the tennis balls on adjustable poles which worked pretty well. My son bought me a backup camera for my truck and that works much better. Saw a guy at the dealership service department once who could just back em up and it was perfect the first time, every time with no gadgets to help.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

1. Back truck close to front of trailer centering as you back. Ensure the trailer coupler is higher than the hitch ball.
2. Get out of check if centered.
3. Estimate distance from ball to coupler.
4. Get back in truck, leaving the door open.
5. Place left foot out the door and find a place on the ground to move the previously estimated distance. Use your foot as a pointer to gauge distance.
6. Back slowly to that point.
7. Repeat steps 2 - 6 until you can lower the trailer coupler to the hitch ball.









Step 7 becomes less frequent when you get better at estimating distance. *Slow backing* is essential as it causes less damage to stuff at slow speeds. I have found that my inside rear view mirror is the best for centering as it is centrally located. I know this stuff may sound patronizing and simple but I have taught my DW how to back and it worked. I also have a "third-eye" brake light on the truck lid of my Silverado. It is mounted in the middle of the truck so it's a good reference. Maybe a daub of nail polish could be used to give you a reference point for a small magnet on your tailgate.







Just as it is with everything, practice is the teacher and refiner of perfection. Have fun with it.

Oh just one other thing. Once hooked up; that's when the real fun starts. Pulling forward is the easy part. It becomes very entertaining for the folks already at the campsite when you arrive and start backing into your spot. Just always keep your sense of humor and try to only listen to one spotter/helper at a time. It would be perfect if you would video your first few backings and post them here. We Outbackers love a good chuckle!!


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm going to print out your directions and work on it. no way I'm going to video at least not until i can get it within the first 6 tries.











Leedek said:


> 1. Back truck close to front of trailer centering as you back. Ensure the trailer coupler is higher than the hitch ball.
> 2. Get out of check if centered.
> 3. Estimate distance from ball to coupler.
> 4. Get back in truck, leaving the door open.
> ...


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

villui said:


> I'm going to print out your directions and work on it. no way I'm going to video at least not until i can get it within the first 6 tries.


I am honored.


----------

